# successfully overclocked my 9800gt



## AbnormalCreatio (Jan 21, 2009)

with rivatuner, i went from stock speeds at 600/1500/900 to 650/1650/950

at first i did 740/1740/1030, and that got my 3dmark06 score up an extra 300 points  but it wasnt too stable. thats a fair bit more than i have now, think i can squeeze out any more mhz?

its runnin about 60 degrees celcius under load with fan speed at 100%. (my room is fairly cold, it helps)


----------



## Capricorn1 (Feb 4, 2009)

You might want to think about an aftermarket cooler like the Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Rev 2. I bought one of those + the extra fans and mine now idles at 38-39C and only gets up to about 44-47C under load. Prior to installing the new cooler, it idled at 71-73C and went to the mid to high 70C/ low 80C range in games.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

I got my 8800GT(comparable to the 9800GT) to 700/1750/1000 no sweat, its an eVGA though. Make sure you link the core and shader clocks. And also make sure your fan is at least 70-100%.


----------

